# PMS5BWAH



## gagmjg (Nov 2, 2012)

:x hello,
i recently purchased a motorhome with a PMS5BWAH power management system, would anybody please have a copy,photocopy or download of info for this ?
thanks
regards
gagmjg


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

I think that is a Plug In Systems Ltd unit, and they are no more, but this guy advertises as being able to sort them out:

http://www.expluginsteve.co.uk/

Peter


----------

